# Yep.



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=903539299779249


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

YOUNGCONS.COM??? Was this put together by juvenile offenders hoping that the first government shutdown would involve them going free?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Dunno Kilv, but regardless... Ronnie was spot on.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

The site is called young conservatives hence the youngcons


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

GARDA said:


> Dunno Kilv, but regardless... Ronnie was spot on.


I could not agree more. That guy was one of the best Presidents this nation ever was blessed to have.


patrol22 said:


> The site is called young conservatives hence the youngcons


That makes far more sense than my guess. Thank you for the clarification. Though in honesty, I KNEW it wasn't convicts, I just didn't know what it was.


----------

